# Why the short supply of Autogas in Spain?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We rather fancy going to Spain for a month or so next winter, but are a little put off by the scarceness of Autogas filling points. (The RV is LPG powered as well as a static LPG tank for the habitation.)

Does anybody know why Spain alone has such a shortage of outlets, and such a negative approach to the product in general?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DaMann said:


> We rather fancy going to Spain for a month or so next winter, but are a little put off by the scarceness of Autogas filling points. (The RV is LPG powered as well as a static LPG tank for the habitation.)
> 
> Does anybody know why Spain alone has such a shortage of outlets, and such a negative approach to the product in general?


The situation is improving in Spain but they are way behind the rest of Europe.

For many years LPG was only available for use by Public Service Vehicles.

There are LPG filling stations listed but the lists are not reliable.

This site should help.

http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US

Don


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Now that's a good question!

I don't know the answer but Spain is heavily reliant on gas bottles for domestic heating - in the small towns/villages they leave them out on their doorsteps like milk bottles, to be replaced by the "gasman" with full ones. 

So it can't be that Spain is unfamiliar with liquified gas and its applications?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

No idea the same problem applies to bottled gas - you need the equivalent of a Spanish NI number to get a contract and I think they're supposed to inspect your installation. Yet no problem with butano you can buy bombonas (bottles) anywhere.
If you only going for a month your tank for heating/cooking will probably be enough if you are on hook-up. Alternatively, buy an old propano bottle from a rastro or. market and then refills are no problem - you need to have an extend-a-stay system so you can connect the bottle and a propano bottle fitment and suitable tubing - the butano ones are no good for this.
I bought a butano bottle then persuaded the CEPSA man to exchange it for a propano bottle but I think I was lucky and they just did it to get rid of me. Having one I then got another quite easily.
For autogas you're going to struggle here are some links:
REPSOL Autogas
LPG Spanje
Gas tankstellen


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Don is correct. It's one of those quirky historical things and reminds me of Greece years ago where diesel was reserved for military vehicles and heavy goods consequently most civilian cars were petrol driven and you'd a hard time finding a place to buy diesel. 

Autogas take up is low and will remain so for the simple reason that petrol and diesel prices in Spain are very cheap compared to ours. A Spaniard considering an LPG installation is going to have to drive a lot of miles just to break even. Low take up means few garages will bother to install pumps, 

As for bottled gas don't get me going on that one! Bought a Calor 15kg refill yesterday for over £22 and had to grit my teeth at the checkout thinking about the Spanish 13kg Repsol bottle sitting in the storage garage that only cost about £8 back in April. That bottle is being saved for my next trip back to Spain with its wonderfully cheap bottled gas supplies.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

If this is of any help to anyone here is a POI of autogas/lpg outlets for Spain and Portugal. I can give no guarantee as to the accuracy of the co-ordinates or to the individual sites still being in operationas I have had it on file for quite a while now. But for what it is worth here goes.
BrianM


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Brian - looks like it has gone!! :wink:


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Looks like it didn't work.'Scuse me while I try again.
BrianM
It doesn't add the attachment---sorry about this .


----------

